
Elon Musk Releases All Tesla Patents to Help Save the Eart - IgorPartola
https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/elon-musk-releases-all-tesla-patents-to-help-save-the-earth-1986450
======
gyaniv
What does the "in good faith" mean?

Of course if as a hobby I want to use their patent to help me build/improve my
electric car, then now they won't sue me. But the question is, what if I'm
Tesla's competitor, or if I want to be, will they allow me to use their patent
when I'm trying to compete with them, and "steal their business"? Because no
one will use their patent if they might sue them after for "using their patent
against them", but on the other hand, is using their invention against them
"good faith"?

Is there no proper and legal way to share their invention that indicates
exactly what can and can't be done(something like an open source license)?

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Is there no proper and legal way to share their invention that indicates
> exactly what can and can't be done(something like an open source license)?

Yes, this is usually done with broad cross licensing agreements and/or patent
pools.

------
aboutruby
Earth*. Also (2014): [https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-
you](https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-our-patent-are-belong-you)

This is what probably triggered to re-print of old news:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1091080660100440065](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1091080660100440065)

